# Giff Gaff now going to unlimited minutes and texts for £6.00 a month.



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2020)

Just had an E-mail from Giff gaff, as of 26-02-2020 all their Goodybags are unlimited texts and minutes.

I doubt if there is better telecoms value anywhere. If you use data, it maybe different, but Mrs Sas and me just have phones that make calls and send texts, so don't use data at all.

This has cheered my austere Scottish soul.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2020)

My daughters account has always had unlimited texts and minutes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2020)

souljacker said:


> My daughters account has always had unlimited texts and minutes.



For £6.00 a month? The unlimited minutes packages started at £10.00 a month. 









						We're adding more to some goodybags in February
					

We're adding more to some goodybags in February




					community.giffgaff.com


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2020)

Ah, no. You're right. She's on a £10 a month one. She'd clear that 500mb a month data in less than a week.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2020)

I've had a tenner with giffgaff on payg for ooo 2 years now, there's no reception in the valley and I don't really go anywhere so I make a phone call on it a couple of times in a year. 

They check on me every 6 months or so to check I'm alive but they seem happy with the arrangement too. They were done for overcharging I saw at one point but I did find that hard to believe, certainly not of me.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 27, 2020)

I recently signed up for an unlimited calls, texts and data package. After 5 days they turned off the data and sent a text saying I'd reached my 80gig limit. I looked into their t&c and sure enough, 'unlimited' actually meant 80gig... Wankers.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 27, 2020)

If I left the country I'd probably park my number with them. But while I had the service I experienced so many black spots in London and got frustrated to the point where I switched to Three for a fiver more and free roaming in loads of useful non-EU places.

Even then, the service although better, wasn't amazingly fast and I've gone to EE now.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2020)

Uses O2 apparently (so they tell me, just)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I recently signed up for an unlimited calls, texts and data package. After 5 days they turned off the data and sent a text saying I'd reached my 80gig limit. I looked into their t&c and sure enough, 'unlimited' actually meant 80gig... Wankers.



The fuck were you doing to use 80gig in 5 days on your phone?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 1, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The fuck were you doing to use 80gig in 5 days on your phone?


My broadband connection at home is a bit shit (like most of Ireland), so, with a view to dumping my landline, I decided to use my phone as a hotspot, as my 4G speed is about 4X that of my wired broadband, (I was actually using less bandwidth than I normally would, as I'm usually downloading 24/7, and half a terabyte a month is about normal), but I was binge watching a few episodes of 'You', then someone accidentally left a game updating on the xbox, which took 50Gig off me overnight. (How the fuck can a game *update* be over 60Gig!)
I've just checked, and it was actually 4 days that it lasted.


----------



## RTWL (Feb 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I recently signed up for an unlimited calls, texts and data package. After 5 days they turned off the data and sent a text saying I'd reached my 80gig limit. I looked into their t&c and sure enough, 'unlimited' actually meant 80gig... Wankers.



Not only that but after the first 20 gigs they throttle you to somthing akin to ye old 56k. Absolute shite . Thankfully i have got a fucking bank account now so can get a propper unlimited deal ... with my ident stapled to it


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 3, 2020)

They all have a 'fair usage' policy even on the unlimited data packages, fixed line broadband providers do the same too although their fair usage will be a lot more generous. With mobile networks it's to stop people tethering instead of home broadband and battering data which apparently causes problems for other users (something to do with capacity but I don't really understand the technical stuff) while fixed line it's because of gamers battering 100gb a day. Tbf I can sympathise with the fixed line fair usage cos I can always tell when it's half term as my home broadband goes wank due to all the teenagers on my street playing doom or whatever they play these days


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 3, 2020)

Tethering aside, I dunno how people use loads of mobile data. I have 30gb on my phone now cos EE said they would do it for same price as my old 4gb. I listen to spotify on my phone for at least an hour most days, use maps lots, watch a bit of telly sometimes, constantly pissing about looking at stuff on internet instead of doing stuff I should be doing, quite often do the mobile hotspot to another device thing if broadband shit at home or work or if I'm on a long car journey so daughter can watch octonauts or something on kids tablet and still never get over that original 4gb. Is it games that batter data?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've had a tenner with giffgaff on payg for ooo 2 years now, there's no reception in the valley and I don't really go anywhere so I make a phone call on it a couple of times in a year.
> 
> They check on me every 6 months or so to check I'm alive but they seem happy with the arrangement too. They were done for overcharging I saw at one point but I did find that hard to believe, certainly not of me.



That's probably better service than your local council.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 8, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I recently signed up for an unlimited calls, texts and data package. After 5 days they turned off the data and sent a text saying I'd reached my 80gig limit. I looked into their t&c and sure enough, 'unlimited' actually meant 80gig... Wankers.



80 gigs in five days on a phone? That's impressive.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2020)

Whatever else that giffgaff deal sounds very good value and it reminds me that I've got to renegotiate my my unlimited deal with Vodafone.

I love having an unlimited deal and when I was job hunting and on the phone all day it made a lot of sense. These days I use the phone a lot less but I would still like unlimited. I will have to talk to my provider.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 8, 2020)

When my mate and me went on the long trip in 2017, I took out an unlimited sim with 3 for a month. You would not believe the trouble I had cancelling it. For a start the customer service rep seemed to have English as their 27th language, and the line was bloody awful. 

I'm off to Berlin for a week in June, so the unlimited minutes will be most useful.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 8, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tethering aside, I dunno how people use loads of mobile data. I have 30gb on my phone now cos EE said they would do it for same price as my old 4gb. I listen to spotify on my phone for at least an hour most days, use maps lots, watch a bit of telly sometimes, constantly pissing about looking at stuff on internet instead of doing stuff I should be doing, quite often do the mobile hotspot to another device thing if broadband shit at home or work or if I'm on a long car journey so daughter can watch octonauts or something on kids tablet and still never get over that original 4gb. Is it games that batter data?



That's suprising. My use seems similar to yours and very occasionally I used more then 10gb which was the old plan, had no issues with 30gb. 

I'm working with kids at the moment and they are constantly using loads of apps with video. I've let them tether a bit a they cain it!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 8, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's suprising. My use seems similar to yours and very occasionally I used more then 10gb which was the old plan, had no issues with 30gb.
> 
> I'm working with kids at the moment and they are constantly using loads of apps with video. I've let them tether a bit a they cain it!



It must be being off wifi more, I'll automatically go onto wifi at work and probably loads of other places cos I've previously joined the network so suppose that stops me battering data as much. Then again when I listen to spotify etc it's on 4G. Dunno.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 9, 2020)

Their data is sooo slowwww drives me wild. I dont have wifi currently.

Tempted to change but cant be arsed. It's still a good deal for 15 quid.


----------

